# best way to clean wipers ?



## nismohks

Hi can you give me some ideas as to how to clean the rubber on wipers and what to use ?
at the moment i use the autoglym glass cream on teh wipers. and just wipe on and off with a cloth. I really hate it when the wipers dont work properly.
many thanks


----------



## bazves

I found some IPA on a kitchen towel pretty effective


----------



## DMH-01

I use these...

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=303-30336


----------



## traplin

I've read white vinegar is good...I'm yet to try it though...haven't had the time


----------



## svended

+1 for IPA. A little on a cloth, job done.


----------



## Chicane

i clean with apc then condition with AG vinyl & rubber care on a cloth.


----------



## BrummyPete

I just clean mine with windolene while doing the glass, i don't bother using anything to condition the rubber cos it will just transfer onto the window and cause hazing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## newbos

traplin said:


> I've read white vinegar is good...I'm yet to try it though...haven't had the time


Works a treat.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

I just wash them as I'm shampooing the car and rinse, dry with the rest of the car. Never used anything else in case it ended up in the screen.


----------



## Tank

I find spraying a little tfr on a cloth and wiping them does the trick but white vinegar works well.


----------



## H100S

I have used meths for years on some kitchen paper towel. Works real well.


----------



## Turkleton

Neat screenwash on some kitchen roll


----------



## suspal

+1 IPA and kitchen roll and i even clean my glass using IPA :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Meths works well on wipers and the windscreen.white vinegar does the job to.


----------



## andrewhutch1

I allow mine to take everything that gets thrown at the glass (snow foam and shampoo) then when I do the glass with glass cleaner i do the wipers too afterwards (they're always dirty so best left til the end). 

I've just moved onto Autobrite Crystal Glass Cleaner - works a treat.


----------



## wyliss

Wipers loose their effect after 12 months so a yearly change is also required.


----------



## bazz

when i clean mine the cloth always eneds up black why is this?


----------



## wyliss

It's the grease and dirt.


----------



## JMorty

Anoth +1 for IPA and Kitchen towel :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Turkleton said:


> Neat screenwash on some kitchen roll


+1 :thumb:


----------



## S3LDM

Make sure you got a good set of wipers and not cheap ones and you should not need to do much to them, other than a quick wipe over with rainX


----------



## Brilliare

from my experience my glass needs to be at its best so the wipers can work their best. but, when you have impeccable glass, sealed properly with what i use Gtechiq G5, i done have to use the wipers in rainy weather.


----------



## Raging Squirrel

i clay my wiper blades, the amount of crap that comes off them is shocking, even if I've cleaned them with my mitt


----------



## sparkie1401

I use vinegar but never thought about neat screen wash ill give that a try, and It save going to the kitchen

ref the wipers, ive recently purchased a car that the last owner clerly bought cheap blades as they didn't last a full year and he'd clearly ignored the dealer option from a service and bought ebay specials

but my Evo 6 has had Bosch wipers on from 2008 befrore retro fit was readily available, they were sourced from a Megane scenic II and they are still mint, but cars only seen 12k in 7 years


----------



## Matty77

newbos said:


> Works a treat.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bmwman

I remove mine from the car very few months, spray with apc or tfr agitate carefully with a detailing brush then rinse off and dry with a mf. Dont apply anything to the areas that have contact with the window as it will rub off and smear. If you want to add a plastic dressing to the outer parts thats fine.


----------



## PJJC

Neat screen wash works for me.


----------



## BRUNBERG

A few years ago I read a thread in the studio section by polished bliss. They used Tardis and I've done the same ever since


----------



## clap

I used tardis on mine today. Hope they don't disintegrate.


----------



## BRUNBERG

clap said:


> I used tardis on mine today. Hope they don't disintegrate.


I use this method on all 4 cars at home and never had an issue:thumb:


----------



## MAUI

303 makes some wiper clean packets.


----------



## clap

BRUNBERG said:


> I use this method on all 4 cars at home and never had an issue:thumb:


Excellent, it ate through one of the nitrile gloves I was wearing. It was shredded by the time I finished


----------



## msb

Another ipa user here, but not very often i usually give them a quick clean when doing the weekly wash and alls good 
Also i agree with the comment about changing them yearly as much more than a year and the performance drops off very quickly!


----------



## martyp

White vinegar and kitchen roll if really required, otherwise they just get a wash with the rest of the car.


----------



## PWOOD

I wipe mine at the same time as washing the car and never had any problems.


----------



## clap

PWOOD said:


> I wipe mine at the same time as washing the car and never had any problems.


Previously I always did this. However, wiping them with tardis does seem to have cleaned off more than just water.


----------



## BRUNBERG

clap said:


> Excellent, it ate through one of the nitrile gloves I was wearing. It was shredded by the time I finished


I suggest you use better gloves matey. I can Tardis my whole car as a decontamination step without it penetrating my gloves. No idea how spraying Tardis into a cloth and cleaning the wiper rubbers with it would shred one of your gloves?


----------



## Method Man

Meths and cotton wool works well for me.


----------



## meraredgti

baby wipes


----------



## asspur96

White Vinegar or Lemon juice


----------



## lightningslow

clap said:


> Previously I always did this. However, wiping them with tardis does seem to have cleaned off more than just water.


probably took away some of the colouring in the rubber. I just use straight white vinegar to clean mine. IPA is too harsh and leads to the rubber degrading and the makes them squeak as well in my experience.

If they're really caked on in junk i use a weak solution of degreaser then give them a clean with a wash mitt.


----------



## Tailored

IPA for me. Read somewhere that vinegar worked well but have never tried it.


----------



## tv86

I hit them 5 time with apc but the microfibre always turned black, don't know if it's dirt or rubber


----------



## lightningslow

I use wet a microfibre with neat APC (Tesco value) and clean them as they are. Zero residue left and the gunk thats it pulls off is incredible. Its not rubber it pulls off but ingrained dirt.


----------



## LEE5336

Never tried vinegar. I just spray glass cleaner on a cloth and give the blades a wipe.


----------



## AllenF

tv86 said:


> I hit them 5 time with apc but the microfibre always turned black, don't know if it's dirt or rubber


Its the rubber edge being broken down.
Thus opening the rubber up and letting it dirtier.
Sort of vicious circle really


----------



## pajd

I just spray some Stoners on a MF cloth and give them a couple of wipes


----------



## CrouchingWayne

Never tried vinegar on them, will give it a go. Constantly streaky on the wife's fiesta!!


----------



## Megs Lad

i just clip mine off and wash them in the kitchen sink once a month ??

bit of soapy water and a brush


----------



## Captain Duff

Vinegar is good, doesn't have to be white (although the white is nicer to use) as 'chippy' malt vinegar will also do the same job (and the caramel colouring will not transfer onto the windows afterwards). I guess it would also be possible to use a white wine vinegar if you are ever feeling particularly bourgeois


----------

